# Халатность хирурга



## ирина_25 (3 Апр 2012)

Здравствуйте, не знаю в какую тему писать, хотелось бы проконсультироваться по такому вопросу: на медкомиссии(военкомат) человека бывшего в аварии с повреждением позвоночника, сотрясениями головы, многочисленными переломами(человек был на грани была клиническая смерть), и сейчас есть жалобы на боли в спине, имеется врожденный порок сердца. тогда врачи сказали что на призыве обязательно показать снимки, т.к. с такими диагнозами в армию не берут...хирург даже не слушать не осматривать не стал - годен. (одновременно парень на протезе медкомиссию проходил он ему тоже годен написал, только когда протез в глаза ему сунули он исправил запись..) куда обратится???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2012)

Обратиться в суд.


----------

